# So many options for a new bow



## Iowa1 (Aug 31, 2012)

The insanity cpx or cpxl will blow your mind. I cant put either of them down


----------



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

specialist great shooter and has a few more tuning features if target is shooting is of interest. Cpxl great bow also.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

The new APA Mamaba M8 will be a very forgiving bow with good speed capable of any kind of shooting you may want to do. Available in left hand and made in Canada.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

The PSE Vendetta is great bow ,I have 2 of them.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Bow Shop Waterloo has a few 2013 lefty PSE in stock.
The Vendetta being one of them

Shawn


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

Crashman said:


> The new APA Mamaba M8 will be a very forgiving bow with good speed capable of any kind of shooting you may want to do. Available in left hand and made in Canada.


Who is carrying the APA line, I'd like to see them, and then hold them... And if possible shoot one. Like I said, so many options...!


----------



## shanedut (Sep 28, 2009)

There is always Elite bows also, may not be the fastest but will have good customer service and they are awsome shooters. Some of the smothest bows i have shot.


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a GT500 and it is a beautiful bow.
Accurate and powerful, brace height is what you are looking for as well.


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

Great suggestions archers. And, yea the Elite and Prime Bows fit into the desirability factor too. So those companies have been added to our list. And it can be seen as follows: APA, Bear, Bowtech, Darton, Elite, Mathews, PSE, Prime, and Strother. Did we miss anything...?

And, I would suggest that an ultimate bow test would include an accuracy test. Naturally the speed, brace height, valley, draw length would be included. Have a drop away rest on each bow, and the same or similar sights too. Some bows are particular to certain types (brands) of sights and rests, so in this case the company could recommend what is ideal for the bow. 

While it would be good to see each bow set up at 70 lbs and say 29" draw. I might prefer seeing the draw weight set at 60 pounds. I figure a lot of guys shot at 60 lbs so this would bring more realities into the mix. Also, while a few shoot at 30" and plus draw, the average would be 29" minus. Depends on the size of the shooter. 

Like the test offered in Field and Stream, have guys who are good shooters do the test on all the bows. And publish the results. I figure if a company wants to put their product up there for the test, let the results stand for the consumers who will buy the product.

Dual cam type would be one factor, and if the brace heights had to be divided up into certain categories then that would be good too. Somewhere along the lines a winner would be dubbed: "Most accurate bow". Given the price of most of these bows, and given the fact that most of us won't be able to shoot each model that participates in the test, we would garner useful information when choosing a new bow.

Did I miss anything...?


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

the new breed eclipse or new breed in general has not been mentioned.i personally think the eclipse is one of or even the best bow i ever shot,and I shot practically everything out there.not a fan boy of any brand i could care less about the name on the bow shootability and quality is what i look for.as far as im concerned there quality and design is better anything out there.if eclipse would have been made by one of the big 4 had the advertising behind it and be in pretty much very pro shop it would be the best selling bow ever i'd bet.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

APA are carried by Triggers and Bows on Trusler road in Brantford


----------



## 4him (Jan 14, 2011)

New Breed Eclipse !!


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

NSSCOTT said:


> the new breed eclipse or new breed in general has not been mentioned.i personally think the eclipse is one of or even the best bow i ever shot,and I shot practically everything out there.not a fan boy of any brand i could care less about the name on the bow shootability and quality is what i look for.as far as im concerned there quality and design is better anything out there.if eclipse would have been made by one of the big 4 had the advertising behind it and be in pretty much very pro shop it would be the best selling bow ever i'd bet.


NSSCOTT - I agree with your opinion that one does not have to be committed to one brand to find the best one can find. Yet how often does anyone have the opportunity to shoot all the bows that one is interested in. So the suggestion of some type of "ultimate" accuracy test would give archers something to think about. We all know that there are factors that can contribute to more speed; like a shorter brace height, and aggressive cams. Yet a shorter draw length, and reduced poundage of the limbs will most often times reduce the speed of the arrow. While surfing the net I saw that one of the companies includes the speed of the arrow at shorter draw lengths and that's helpful, more realistic and a more honest way to advertise a bow. All of the companies want business, and they all claim that their product is the best. So a more informed archer can narrow his/her choices down to a few companies and models. And going to a bow shop that has a good supply of bows, ( that will let you shoot them) is something that I would call the self test. Personally, I won't shoot a bow at it's maximum designed draw length, and I sense that most archers won't shoot at 30 - 32 1/2 drawn length where the top speeds are advertised. And I probably won't shoot a 70 pound bow, and I sense that a of of archers will shoot a bow comfortably at a lesser poundage. This is an example of finding a comfort zone within one's limits. My starting point would be about 55 pounds and might max out to 65 pounds. This may represent a happy medium for a lot of shooters that want to achieve control, comfort and accuracy. I can' remember what the poundage was of a Canadian chamion for the past was, but I can tel you it was a lot lower then you might think it would be. He pointed out to me that an archer will always shoot his/her best when they shoot a poundage that they can handle comfortably. For hunting situations, I like to practice holding my bow at full draw for 60 seconds (and sometimes more). I'm sure there are archers who can hold for much longer, at a higher poundage, but that is something that they have built up to. I'm open to a Canadian made product, but I'd have to experience shooting it.


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

i like your idea but if the bows are not shot through a hooter shooter or a shooting machine i don't know how they can be graded fairly for accuracy, in saying that you can probably pick any bow out there put it in a shooting machine properly tuned with arrows and shoot same hole. accuracy in part comes from a bow that fits you properly and feels the best to you etc. unfortunately its hard to get our hands on everything we want to shoot. speed is way over rated but yes it would be nice if all companies would list speeds at different d/l and weights then people may have a better understanding how there bow will shoot.go to any 3-d shoot and you'll see plenty of people shooting bows that don't fit them to long of d/l over bowed and trying to shoot a speed bow they can't handle why because they think they need speed to compensate for miss judging there targets distance, see the ironic part in that? most target shooters don't care about speed because there shooting a known distance so you won't see them pulling a lot of weight.


----------

